# Cheesemaking classes - Louisiana



## marielyn (Jul 29, 2009)

Does anyone know of any cheesemaking classes/courses available in Louisiana - preferably south Louisiana?


----------



## fols (Nov 5, 2008)

Sorry I don't know of any in Louisiana, but wanted to pass on that I attended a fun and informative class near Nashville,TN at www.standingstonenubians.com. Paula was entertaining and the spread for lunch was many types of unique cheeses that I have never had. Lunch alone made the class worthwhile!

Diane


----------

